# old video of mine, just thought i would share



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

_As mentioned, many times..... do not do the "embed" code, it will not work, all you simply need to do is paste in the url and our forum will do the rest..

"How to post a video" < Help Thread

Looks like gpinjason fixed it for you below...

_


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Here ya go... just paste the link and MIMB forum does the rest...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you, still new at it lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

looks like a fun hole...


----------

